# what where ur entry into franco-flemish renaissance composers me Lassus,Crécquillon!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Lassus for is superbe masterpiece Porphetea Sybillsrum, than Crécquillon mort ma privé ont hyperion brewed by mister Rice & ensemble brabant, hey mister Rice ,Ii love you sir for your achievement and for saving polyphony in a way whit awesome release one after the others.So iown & am thankful to Ensemble Brabant && Mister Stephen Rice.

:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My entry into the Netherlanders was Anton Webern. I thought if he started out there, that would make it easier to understand his music. 

I think my first actual exposure was from one of those Tower Records promotional tapes, where they had the Sanctus from Dufay's Mass for Saint Anthony. I started out casually listening, then something took hold, and I purchased the CD. From there it went to Obrecht, Isaac, Byrd Josquin, Palestrina, and, well, it's kept going.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*My entry into the Netherlanders was Anton Webern. I thought if he started out there, that would make it easier to understand his music.

I think my first actual exposure was from one of those Tower Records promotional tapes, where they had the Sanctus from Dufay's Mass for Saint Anthony. I started out casually listening, then something took hold, and I purchased the CD. From there it went to Obrecht, Isaac, Byrd Josquin, Palestrina, and, well, it's kept going.*

Thanks for sharing, your always welcome on my post , your so kind sir and have relevant information & interrestting ones!!!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

There’s quite a lot of Crecquillon in Egidius Kwartet’s Leiden Choirbooks set - the set is worth having I think.


----------

